
Amazon filed a patent to de-anonymize Bitcoin transactions, sell data to police - chollida1
http://darkcitycrypto.com/index.php/2018/04/19/amazon-filed-a-patent-to-de-anonymize-bitcoin-transactions-and-sell-the-data-to-law-enforcement/
======
mehly
No patent number or link to patent?

